# Xm Car sub?



## shadough (Dec 31, 2006)

I'm an XM subscriber and want to add yet another recvr to my account. This one is a car stereo. Its a built in AM/FM/XM car radio. However, the car is not in my name, ie the name on my account. WIll XM allow me to do this?


----------



## Geronimo (Mar 23, 2002)

shadough said:


> I'm an XM subscriber and want to add yet another recvr to my account. This one is a car stereo. Its a built in AM/FM/XM car radio. However, the car is not in my name, ie the name on my account. WIll XM allow me to do this?


They won't ask what it is installed in. they will ask how you are paying for it. If you want to pay for a friend or relative's service that is OK.


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

All you need is the Radio ID and they will add it to you account.


----------



## Bobby94928 (May 12, 2003)

For just $6.99 a month.....


----------

